# Radiofrequency



## tcraig (Dec 18, 2008)

If my doctor did a C2, C3, C4, C5 RF is this a three level RF of a 4 level RF?  4 needles were placed.  There is some debate here.


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Jan 20, 2009)

If your dr did radiofrequency, you can bill for each level he did.  In this case, it would be 4 levels.  (However, if you were doing medial branch blocks, it would be 3 levels since you need to block above and below the level to get it blocked properly.)


----------

